# Denver



## soapybum (Oct 15, 2012)

So just moved to Denver, anyone know if there's any good house shows that go on? Good places to busk and hang etc etc. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Khewjo The Stray Dog (Nov 29, 2021)

soapybum said:


> So just moved to Denver, anyone know if there's any good house shows that go on? Good places to busk and hang etc etc. Any help is appreciated!


Where in denver? And what music do you like or what scene are you in?


----------

